

Approaching the CEO question - VSRE

I've cofounded a company, and I do more work than the other guy i'm working with. Currently we have it as a 50/50 split. I'm wondering how you approach asking the other partner to be CEO.
======
btilly
Would the other guy agree that you do more?

If so, be direct. Say, "I feel like I'm doing the work, I would like the
title."

If not, there is a communication gap. Address that. (The communication gap is
a prior as likely to be that you do not see/recognize/appreciate what your
partner is doing as vice versa. In fact start with the assumption that that
that is the case, because it is easier for you to fix yourself than to change
someone else.)

~~~
VSRE
Apparently he felt the same way, just didn't want to bring it up. I said "you
know, I think we're going to need one CEO instead of a two person system" and
he flat out said "You're CEO". Cool.

------
t0
Get him to sign a document reincorporating the company without his knowledge.
Dilute his shares in the company. Kick him out of the building.

~~~
VSRE
I still want to work with him :P

~~~
t0
I'd say just be straightforward and direct. If he doesn't agree to some sort
of compromise, you don't want to work with him.

------
dear
How much are you doing more than the other guy? Can you have a co-CEO?

